# English

## Angel123

Does anyone here speak english?

----------

## OrphousV

 *shamikh wrote:*   

> I learn English for 4years 
> 
> I want improve in English

 

I have been learning English for a long time.Here I also want to improve it.

Actually,my spoken language needs improving.

----------

## mostafa

I want to know about the English language  :Sad: 

----------

## NOOF93

Hello

I am an Arab, but I love the English language a lot and I hope that the most powerful English language in the forum and sorry if any mistake I'm not versed in the

Thank you 

----------

## wolfff

hi all 

regading your topic .

Here are several ways to learn the language but you must know the potential of the student and in general I have some advice for you is as follows

Learning English requires action. You may know all the learning tips, but if you don't start doing things, you will achieve nothing. The fact is, if you want to learn to speak English well, you must change your life. Here are some examples of things you will have to do: 

* read a book in English for an hour every day, analyzing the grammar in sentences and looking up words in an English dictionary .

* listen to an audiobook or other recording in English, stopping it frequently, trying to understand what is being said, and trying to imitate the speaker's pronunciation .

* spend 30 minutes in the afternoon practicing the pronunciation of the English "r" sound .

* carefully write an e-mail message in English, using a dictionary or a Web search every 20 seconds to make sure every word is correct, and taking 5 minutes to write one sentence .

*think about an English sentence you've read, wondering if it could say "a" instead of "the" in the sentence, and trying to find similar sentences on the Web to find out the answer .

* walk down the street and build simple English sentences in your head (talking to yourself in English about the things you see around you) 

With best wishes for your success

----------

## MalleRIM

There is a better way to do it: Go to an English speaking country and talk to people! That's in fact the only way to properly learn any language. Come back in a couple of months and your English will be fine.

----------

